# So, what is all this nonsense about spyware?



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

This one is worth a look.

http://www.unwantedlinks.com/index.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

My school finally decided to put anti-spyware devices on their computers. While printing something today I noticed Microsoft Anti-Spyware running, as well as a quicklaunch icon for Spybot.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Make sure you use the right removal programs and not these rogues..
http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm#products


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

so yah yo, hows the integrity of M$ spyware programe because i know M$ doesn't always make the quality stuff, and its spyware program is new, and spybot/ad-aware are already really good and free too.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I quit running adwatch and let MS anti spyware watch my machine. With everything that has happened with adaware lately I can't say I trust them anymore. I would never pay for adaware right now. If I had it to do over I wouldn't have bought it.

When U Pffffffffft.:down:


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

So your saying u don't wanna pay for adwatch but you doubt the integrity of windows spyware program?
I don't have ad-watch, i just use the personal ad-aware.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

MS antispyware is pretty good. Its basically just a rebranding of Giant anti-spyware, which was pretty well thought of. Ithink most reviewsshow that it catches more than either adaware or spybot. It also has good real-time protection.

One downside is that it can give some false positives


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't care much about false positives, i do need some realtime i guess i'll give in to the monopoly and give ms antispyware a go.
Well, thats how walmart was too lol.
ty


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

iXneonXi said:


> So your saying u don't wanna pay for adwatch but you doubt the integrity of windows spyware program?
> I don't have ad-watch, i just use the personal ad-aware.


 I did pay for adwatch. I bought adaware pro. What I am saying is that I DO trust MS antispyware more than adaware.

Until I see if lavasoft is selling out or not I am not trusting them. I have spybot, spysweeper, adaware, ms antispyware, spyware blaster, norton antivirus, and zone alarm pro on my machine. I don't get zapped anymore.

Every anti spyware I have with the exception of adaware detects and removes When U. Lavasoft has lost my faith for the time being.

Yes, even though it has been over a year and maybe almost 2 since I bought adaware I am still upset that they have removed a known spyware from their database. The TAC points on When U were lowered because of an EULA. Who reads every word of an EULA?

I do, but most people don't.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW, u read the *entire* eula.
I'm glad i didn't pay, being a windows/linux user, and since i'm in windows now m$ just lets me download, thats some good things, free media player+decent protection. Good to scan with other software every now and then incase one misses something.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I scan the EULA. The entire thing. I catch the "dirt" in it if there is any.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Any eula ever say-"By using this program we are entitled to come to your house and shoot you"- i hope not...heh.
ps, ur views on service pack 2, i've found it time where i think i should get it.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

MS Spyware has never found anything for me - its been over a month - somethings fishy


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

cheese said:


> MS Spyware has never found anything for me - its been over a month - somethings fishy


  or you have been VERY good.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

iXneonXi said:


> Any eula ever say-"By using this program we are entitled to come to your house and shoot you"- i hope not...heh.
> ps, ur views on service pack 2, i've found it time where i think i should get it.


 I don't get along with SP2. The reason being that I am used to taking care of my own machine. SP2 and some of my programs seem to have some conflict. I am running it right now but I don't like it. I will format and get rid of it but first I need to make a killer back up.

You have until 9/06 to ride on SP1 as long as you don't use automatic updates. I may do a backup tonight and format in the AM. I really need to stop trying to get along with SP2. I know it isn't going to work like I want it to. LOL


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats conflicting? Everything seems good to me.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Same here.

I really have virtually given up on anti-spyware products. I just see no reason at all to pay for them, at least for me. None of the three major programs, Adaware SE Personal, Spybot S&D, or Microsoft Anti-Spyware, also a scan once with PestPatrol, have found anything since their first scan on this system, which has been up since January 6th this year. All thats been found is a couple of tracking cookies, all 5 or so the same one, from my websites webcounter when I test it. I uninstalled the MS one a few weeks ago because it had found nothing since its first scan(in which it found 3 items, none of which were really important). I did my first adaware/spybot scans in over 20 days last night, and found zip. Is it really this hard people? I've actually been thinking about posting a guide of exactly how I get no spyware, and no longer require the anti-spy programs on my website.

Same with viruses.

With all the hype around it lately, youd think people would get the freakin picture. I'm sorry, I'm not usually so angry.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Same. 2 spyware scans when i first got my computer, after that i haven't had any since ('cept for one i purposely allowed in-had to for program compatability).
Nope, no spyware I would never pay for pro's, not worth it.
I do run virus scans tho haven't had any of those lately.
I guess its by disabling activex in internet settings, along with a few other safety things i took. I haven't been up on windows updates lately, but sygate and mcafee are, system runs fine.
I use firefox which helps.
IDK, i guess i've got things covered here, but i still would like real-time protection, and since its M$ it likely uses files that are already loaded into memory which can help.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Microsoft is already using their AntiSpyware program to brand their competitor's products as "Security threats" and uninstall them. The program detects Firefox as spyware.

EDIT: This was either just a rumor, or has been fixed. MS AntiSpyware does not detect firefox anymore (if it ever did)


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a rumor and a faked image. One guy on the WHT forums made it - and it got spread around.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Could anyone try and verify that. Skivvy, you have the scanner, and i guess u also have firefox. Did it detect FF?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It does not detect firefox. If it ever did it was fixed. I heard that rumor also, it turned out to be internet BS unless it was fixed before I installed MS antispyware.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Big-K said:


> Same here.
> 
> I really have virtually given up on anti-spyware products. I just see no reason at all to pay for them, at least for me. None of the three major programs, Adaware SE Personal, Spybot S&D, or Microsoft Anti-Spyware, also a scan once with PestPatrol, have found anything since their first scan on this system, which has been up since January 6th this year. All thats been found is a couple of tracking cookies, all 5 or so the same one, from my websites webcounter when I test it. I uninstalled the MS one a few weeks ago because it had found nothing since its first scan(in which it found 3 items, none of which were really important). I did my first adaware/spybot scans in over 20 days last night, and found zip. Is it really this hard people? I've actually been thinking about posting a guide of exactly how I get no spyware, and no longer require the anti-spy programs on my website.
> 
> ...


 I don't get infected either but that doesn't mean I can't get infected. The last time I got hit was by ncase and that was over a year ago.

Yeah, I might find a cookie if I don't close my browser before I scan. I have popupcop and it dumps all cookies except the ones I have exceptions for every time I close my browser. I dump everything except 5 cookies. I have no internet cache at all. I have cable, I don't need anything stored locally.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Somebody on WHT made that up? I'm suprised- it was on slashdot (not that they do any fact-checking or anything.) I'll edit my post.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

brendandonhu said:


> *Brendan has edited his comment*


I have two laptops running XP home and used the MS beta program on both.
FireFox was not dertected as spyware on mine and this is the first I've heard of it.
None of the other programs like BHODemon, Spywareblaster, AdAware or Spybot Search and Destroy were deemed "security threats".

Both laptops have Norton NIS installed, but disabled for the test. No problems there, either.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Does not using a cache slow down your surfing significantly, or even at all? I've thought about it, but have thought no until now. I have my cookies set to only allow ones originating from the site. No external ones.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Big-K said:


> Does not using a cache slow down your surfing significantly, or even at all? I've thought about it, but have thought no until now. I have my cookies set to only allow ones originating from the site. No external ones.


 I don't even notice it K. I have my cache set at 50 meg, but I also dump it every time I close my browser. I have IE, which is my main browser set to look for newer pages on every visit to the page. When I was dial up I didn't dump files on exit but I still had IE check for newer versions and the cache set at 50 meg.

It saves allot of junk build up, and by dumping all cookies except what I elect to keep spyware cookies are not even a problem.

You could try it. If it slows you down it is easy to go back.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Big-K said:


> Does not using a cache slow down your surfing significantly, or even at all? I've thought about it, but have thought no until now. I have my cookies set to only allow ones originating from the site. No external ones.


The cache or temp files will speed things up as you will not have to reload the same things again. Like coming here or other sites after clearing the cache it takes longer to load the page because it needs to download the page background, logo, icons, smilies etc. Then in the threads with images you have to download all the picturs again. Stop and thing about a thread that has 25 post per page and a image in each post. You come here to see the new post that was the 25 post on the page you have to wait for all 25 picture of that page to load. With the cache just anything new would have to be downloaded so it would just be the one picture.
With netscape your options are...

Compare the page in the cache to the page on the network:

Every time I view the page: Select this if you want Netscape to compare a web page to the cache every time you view it.

When the page is out of date: Select this if you want Netscape to compare a web page to the cache when the page is determined by the server to have expired.

Once per session: Select this if you want Netscape to compare a web page to the cache once for each time you start Netscape.
Never: Select this if you do not want Netscape to compare cached information to the network.

I use the "When the page is out of date:"


----------



## Rupac (Mar 1, 2005)

PLEASE OH PLEASE HELP virus is trojan horse startpage.16.bd

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:10:13 PM, on 2/28/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system\sqed.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe
C:\HijackThis.exe

N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/bookmark/7_2/home.html"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\eoue5efo.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src "); (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\eoue5efo.slt\prefs.js)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oul] C:\WINDOWS\System32\oul.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Norton Personal Firewall.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\nisfirst.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.neededware.com
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Proxy Service (ccPxySvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Personal Firewall Accounts Manager (NISUM) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Servi

ce: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe

virus is trojan horse startpage.16.bd


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now seeing how I hate IE and don't use it but for updates and times when I have to I have it clear the temp after each use.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rupac

Please post the highjack this log up in the Security forum.


----------



## Rupac (Mar 1, 2005)

I Did Already


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rupac said:


> I Did Already


Ok then please don't double post. Someone will help you up there in the Security forum.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hewee, I have cable so the cache really doesn't make any difference here. That is what I told K. When I was dial up I did keep a cache. The only time the cache would help me is when the site is slow. Then it would help. Any other time it is just there..


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I have many of the smaller images like smilies blocked here anyway, although I still use  occasionally.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Skivvywaver said:


> Hewee, I have cable so the cache really doesn't make any difference here. That is what I told K. When I was dial up I did keep a cache. The only time the cache would help me is when the site is slow. Then it would help. Any other time it is just there..


Yea I know what you mean but I still like the added speed. I still clear my cache every day or so and then check the cache folder because it does not clear everything so I delete it all on my own. It will rebuild the 4 files the next time you open netscape.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Big-K said:


> I have many of the smaller images like smilies blocked here anyway, although I still use  occasionally.


We all to things like this that we like best,


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Firefox: Life Made Easy.
(menu) Tools>Options (i have it set to default to privacy section)>clear all

Shortly
Tools>Options>Clear All


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

cheese said:


> MS Spyware has never found anything for me - its been over a month - somethings fishy


Same here...i dumped it :down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Same here...i dumped it :down:


Or your keeping your PC clean so there is nothing to find? 
I mean that is how things are with me because if I never get anything then there is nothing to clean.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Same here. I'm thinking of getting rid of both adaware and spybot, although I will definatly keep the AV and moreso the firewall.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Big-K said:


> Same here. I'm thinking of getting rid of both adaware and spybot, although I will definatly keep the AV and moreso the firewall.


I would not get rid of them but if your keeping things clean like you are then no need to have a program that is always running in the background. With adaware and spybot they really are only running when you open them to use they I would keep them. 
Even when your not getting anything you get peace of mind running adaware and spybot now and then and seeing that your PC is ok.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

This post took off in a direction I did not expect. The link that I posted was meant to inform. But it seems that people got carried away. The following was copy and pasted from the link which again is posted below.

:up: Unwanted Links is devoted to raising consumer awareness about consumer privacy and the problems of spyware and adware programs. We have nothing to sell, we only wish to provide web surfers with information about the various spyware programs that might be affecting their privacy & putting them at risk.

These types of programs might have been installed without their knowledge or permission and generally cannot be found with Anti-virus programs.

So, what is all this nonsense about spyware?

The problem is that many of these spyware programs can capture and transmit your personal data some of which may include your name, home address, email addresses, date of birth, social security number, as well as possibly your drivers license & credit card numbers, as well as financial information & medical information.

 http://www.unwantedlinks.com/index.html


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

cheese said:


> MS Spyware has never found anything for me - its been over a month - somethings fishy


There is something "fishy" about Spy Bot 1.3 as of late.
I maintain a number of PC's {work and elsewhere} in addition to my own, and have noticed that SB seems to be not as effective lately.
By this I mean that many times SB offers congrats {no finds} and AdAware then finds as much as twenty or more items---some definately bad.
It was always true that SB would find some things , and AdAware others , but the difference between their effectivness seems to be increasing.
I was wondering if anyone has noticed this?.
The only difference in the machines involved now ,compared to the past, is the addition of spyware blaster {javacool} to them.
I am wondering if SB's definitions are as complete as AdAware's?.  >f


----------



## mvc2demon (Aug 16, 2004)

http://users.adelphia.net/~kamel/Posting.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

What does the posting and you video have to do with this?

Although spybots definitions don't seem to have been updated as of late, I think the reason it picks up much less than adaware is because of the fact that it doesn't pick up tracking cookies or other items of that nature, whereas adaware does.


----------



## mvc2demon (Aug 16, 2004)

I dont know, just felt like posting a random link.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Spybot picks up cookies but you have to tell it in your settings to do so.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

My settings in SB allow finding Tracking cookies. I just thought it used to be "closer" in ability to match AdAware. Tracking cookies are no big deal, but reg items are.
Not trying to say that SB is not worthwhile---just an observation.
If I were to use only one....it would be adaware. Fortunately, I can use both---a pretty good deal! >f


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Why is it when you find a new program and run it the program finds many things?I downloaded Spyware Doctor and it found 88 objects! Counter Spy which is highly touted found 54.I had just checked with Spysweeper 0, Adaware 0, Spybot 1. I think the new programs put spyware on when they are downloaded then they find and remove it and you think WOW I'll buy that. I am sick of this BS. BTW Microsoft only found 3 objects when I first ran it. Since then nothing!!


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

bkpeck said:


> Why is it when you find a new program and run it the program finds many things?I downloaded Spyware Doctor and it found 88 objects! Counter Spy which is highly touted found 54.I had just checked with Spysweeper 0, Adaware 0, Spybot 1. I think the new programs put spyware on when they are downloaded then they find and remove it and you think WOW I'll buy that. I am sick of this BS. BTW Microsoft only found 3 objects when I first ran it. Since then nothing!!


I believe ---stick with SB---AdAware---and M$ if you desire.
As far as 'scanners/removers' , they are trustworthy. I would never download any program that wasn't recommended by people who work with these problems.
Some time in security forum with some of the BEST techs on the web, will convince.  >f


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

bkpeck said:


> Why is it when you find a new program and run it the program finds many things?I downloaded Spyware Doctor and it found 88 objects! Counter Spy which is highly touted found 54.I had just checked with Spysweeper 0, Adaware 0, Spybot 1. I think the new programs put spyware on when they are downloaded then they find and remove it and you think WOW I'll buy that. I am sick of this BS. BTW Microsoft only found 3 objects when I first ran it. Since then nothing!!


I hear you loud and clear bkpeck

http://forums.techguy.org/t337646.html

Right now, I wish I hadn't posted a problem because my head is spinning... 

May go back and have another go at it tomorrow :up:

Carolyn


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

What has made me so angry is that last night I read that Spyware Doctor was from a reputable company soooooo I downloaded it and it found 80 some objects but wouldn't delete them unless I purchased it. Me (the Dummy) got shook and bought it. Then I got to thinking about all of these and I am p---ed!! Sorry for the rant!!!


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

It's better to rant than to hurt your 'puter   

I am trying to check things out here, before making any purchases or downloading "freebies" :up: 

Take care and don't be mad at yourself too long

Carolyn


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

anything with DOCTOR in the name. be leary of. you know Dr's like money.....lol


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html
Its all right here, good reputable , reliable tools. No scams. >f


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Fidelista said:


> http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html
> Its all right here, good reputable , reliable tools. No scams. >f


Online malware link brings me nowhere but this:
The jotti.dhs.org domain has been obsoleted. Please use jotti.org instead. Update your bookmarks.

Is that safe, too?


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks all. I guess I learned a lesson!!


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

mightyqueenc said:


> Online malware link brings me nowhere but this:
> The jotti.dhs.org domain has been obsoleted. Please use jotti.org instead. Update your bookmarks.
> 
> Is that safe, too?


???>f


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Good morning, Fidelista 

What I mean is, when I click on the link in your post, it brings me to Rollin Rog's Best Online Scanners etc and the 4th on the list ~ Online malware scan. That link then takes me to a blank page but for these words:

The jotti.dhs.org domain has been obsoleted. Please use jotti.org instead. Update your bookmarks.

When I go to jotti.org, it is jotti's home page, with various links. One link on his page brings you here: http://virusscan.jotti.org/ and tells you to upload your info to this page for scanning.

I am just curious if it is safe to do this. I am in no way discrediting jotti or anyone. (especially not you or Rog!) Reading that page, just made me feel a bit warey, is all. And reading his home page (about me) did not instill much confidence.

Carolyn


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello mighty. To be honest with you, I have used online scanners but never that one ---so from personal experiece I cannot comment. I do think that if ROG recommends him , its ok. I will say , if you do feel "wary" , it always better to use a service you faith in. >f


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

LOL I have faith in no service, Fidelista. I was looking for online maware/adware/spyware scanner (for some variety in my life  ) and I used to love Panda online virus scan, but with it's new spyware/adware scanning feature, it has left me befuddled and I am working on that in Security forum now  I have read a few other posts that _suggest_ Panda is trying to get you to buy their anti-spyware/adware product...

Ah well, I will have learned something anyways, always a good thing :up:

Take care

Carolyn


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

So, what is all this nonsense about spyware? Well,, It's called MONEY! Like those sneaky pop-up advertisements that look like a real window and looks like a typical Windows error message. It says, "This computer may be infected with Spyware! Click below to scan." And it looks like a real dialog box, but it isn't. It's spam (Money) 90% of computers have spyware and they know it! 

U know the bad guys (spyware) know there's anti-spyware programs that cuts/remove them off your computer. The bad guys constantly try out new ways to fool spyware programs because they need a new way to get back into your computer and your pocket book (Money) 

When Microsoft bought over Giant Software just over two months ago. Mr head honcho Bill Gates said it's time to make some more Money... Giant Software was a great anti-spyware program........

The bottom line is, the best anti-spyware program is you. So do not waste your money on some of these so called anti-spyware programs that is for sell out there. I'm not going to name them. I do not want to get sue (Money) The spyware problem is getting worse, and sooner or later, you're going to have to deal with it -- and regularly keep dealing with it.

Unless, of course, you get a Mac


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

You won't get sued for mentioning anti-spyware programs. They for the most part don't want into YOUR pocketbook, but into advertisers pocketbooks. It all revolves around advertising.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Today I saw an example of a computer not taken care of. My son-in-laws pc runs so slow!! It has popups and warnings from Microsoft to download updates. It barely functions!! Soon it won't work at all. I tried to inform him what he should do but.... It was unreal!! Made me more aware of what I should keep doing.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for being my new attorney Big-K. Because, I've just fired John Keker, Johnnie Cochran Jr and Robert Shapiro. Please,,,, I was joking about getting sued.

http://snipurl.com/2az3 LOL

bkpeck,
The best anti-spyware program is you. And your son in-law computer is a excellent example of this.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Link!!!!!!http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,119572,tk,cxb,00.asp


----------

